# Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen



## Checco (25. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, wir möchten im nächsten Jahr evtl. für eine Woche nach Vinkeveen und da ist mir der Jachthaven Borger ins Auge gefallen, da er auch 3 Häuser direkt am Wasser vermietet frage ich einfach in die Runde ob schon jemand dort war.
Die Häuser sehen sehr gefällig aus und Boote bekommt man auch dazu, würde mich über Rückmeldungen freuen.


----------



## Carpdr (26. November 2014)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

war früher regelmäsig in Vinkeveen und habe mir damals immer ein Boot bei Borgers geliehen. Die sind wirklich top!Übernachtet habe ich dort nicht. Ich kann nichts negatives über ihn sagen.
Falls Du Fragen haben solltest, kannst Du auch dort anrufen. Hr. Borger spricht  Deutsch.

Hoffe Dir damit ein bisschen geholfen zu haben

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Checco (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Vielen Dank, ich werde dort anrufen und mal hören was er so sagt.


----------



## Checco (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

So,  mal ein Haus bei Borgers reservieren lassen für Anfang November.
Bin mal gespannt, ich war noch nie in Vinkeveen aber das Gewässer sieht ja gefällig aus.
Falls noch jemand was dazu beitragen möchte würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Checco (26. September 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

So,den Beitrag noch mal hochgeholt, wir fahren jetzt definitiv vom 30.10-06.11 für eine Woche nach Vinkeveen zum Jachthaven Borgers.

Falls noch jemand ein paar Ratschläge hat, mal immer raus damit.

Ist ja doch ein recht großer See, Tiefenkarte habe ich schon für den See, 2 Boote und Echolot auch vorhanden.
:vik:


----------



## Eckhaard (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Hi Checco,

wir fahren auch vom 30.10. bis 02.11. zum See. Kannst Du mir die Tiefenkarte zukommen lassen?

Hat jemand Tips zu Ködern, Strategien fürs Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch?

Gruß, David


----------



## vision81 (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Heyy

Bin vom 26-30 in Vinkeveen..... Bin allerdings nicht beim Borger sondern bei VVP bei den Tauchern....
Also ich würde hier auch mal Interesse an der Tiefenkarte äussern....
Wie habt Ihr vor zu fischen ???
Werfen oder schleppen ???

Viele Grüße
Florian


----------



## Checco (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Insight Genesis, mal bei denen auf die Seite, da findet man die Tiefenkarte für Vinkeveen und noch zig tausend andere Gewässer.
 In Vinkeveen ist alles ca. 3,5 Meter tief, bis auf die Löcher, die ziemlich groß sind, da geht es dann bis ca. 60 Meter runter.

 Wir haben vor zu schleppen, mit großen Ködern im Freiwasser zu werfen und je nach Wetterlage die Ufer ab zu werfen.
 Ich würde auch gerne vertikal fischen, muss man halt mal probieren.
 Mit denen die schon häufiger da waren habe ich mich mal ausgetauscht und die empfehlen überwiegend zu werfen


----------



## Checco (7. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Gibt es vielleicht ein paar Fangmeldungen in der letzten Zeit...


----------



## vision81 (6. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Naaa Checco wie ist es gelaufen in Vinkeveen ????
Ich war ja die Woche vor dir da, und bei uns war es sehr mau.....


----------



## Checco (7. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Bei uns war es auch nicht so dolle, Viel Aufwand für wenig Fisch aber dafür war das Wetter Bombe |supergri


----------



## Eckhaard (7. November 2015)

Das gleiche bei uns. Zweieinhalb Tage gefischt, zwei Hechte, zwei Zander und ein Barsch mit 4 Mann. Die Landschaft und das Wetter waren sehr geil.

Edit: wir haben bei VVP Verhuur Haus und Boot gemietet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vision81 (7. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Wir waren auch im VVP Verhur..... waren dort auch sehhr zufrieden.
Haben in 3,5 Tagen auch zwei Hechte gefangen beide so um die 80cm......
Der Trip war cool, nur mit den Fischen hats nicht soo geklappt


----------



## Checco (9. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Ja, ist eine schöne Umgebung und der See ist auch cool, manchmal wollen die Fische halt einfach nicht so...


----------



## Seifert (9. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*



Checco schrieb:


> Ja, ist eine schöne Umgebung und der See ist auch cool, manchmal wollen die Fische halt einfach nicht so...



Kleiner Tipp am Rande: mal im Grabensystem südwestlich vom Herenweg versuchen.
Wir,zwei alte Säcke aus Westfalen,angeln dort seit anno 1987 und haben in dem Grabensystem schon allerhand große Hechte gefangen.Rekord:1,24 m!
Es geht sowohl etwas mit Schleppen als auch mit Ansitzangeln.
Köder?In aller Regel toter Köfi,passt eigentlich immer.
Oft auch direkt am Ufer.
Na dennetri Heil!!


----------



## Eckhaard (9. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Hallo,

da waren wir auch, ein kleiner Hecht konnte von uns dort gefangen werden.

Gruß, David


----------



## Checco (9. November 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

In den Gräben haben wir auch einen Hecht gefangen und ein paar Barsche.


----------



## Tomm (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Nabend zusammen,

macht es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn in den Gräben um Vinkeveen zu angeln/schleppen oder ziehen die Hechte in die doch recht tiefen Plassen???Wie sieht es dann alternativ mit den Poldern um Wilnis aus?Da lässt sich doch sicher recht gut vom Ufer aus fischen?Wir wollen eventl den 2. und 3.Weihnachtstag losziehen.
Danke,Thomas


----------



## Seifert (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*



Tomm schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> macht es zu dieser Jahreszeit noch Sinn in den Gräben um Vinkeveen zu angeln/schleppen oder ziehen die Hechte in die doch recht tiefen Plassen???Wie sieht es dann alternativ mit den Poldern um Wilnis aus?Da lässt sich doch sicher recht gut vom Ufer aus fischen?Wir wollen eventl den 2. und 3.Weihnachtstag losziehen.
> Danke,Thomas



Wir waren vom 07.12.bis zum 12.12. dort -drei Hechte (67,75 und 87cm)alle im See gefangen,die Graeben wurden nicht befischt.Verhalten der Hechte: eher traege,mag an der Temperatur und der Jahreszeit liegen. Alle drei auf Koefi.


----------



## Tomm (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Hallo Seifert,
na das macht mir ja richtig Mut )

Dann vielleicht doch eher die Polder um Wilnis.


----------



## Checco (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Ich hab mir mal auf Google... die Polder um Wilnis angeschaut, ich würde da mal probieren, sehen gut aus, sind gut zu erreichen und ich denke da wird nicht so viel Angeldruck herrschen...
Einfach mal machen...#6


----------



## Tomm (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Jachthaven Borger in Vinkeveen, Erfahrungen*

Jepp,aber wenn meine Receherchen stimmen gibt es dort keine Tageskarten bzw nur in Verbindung mit einem Vereinsmitglied der Dich mit ans Wasser nimmt.Dann werde ich das mal mit einem neuen entsprechenden Vispas auf 2016 verschieben.


----------

